# 36 x 18 x 18 " build. Ameerega trivitata



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here are a few pictures of my current build. A 36 x 18 x 18" exo terra, for Ameerega trivitata.

The base layer is filter foam, then pea gravel, then a thick layer (about 1.5 - 2" ) of leaf litter. 

Background is silicone and peat moss.

Not a ton of plants in the tank, and likely will stay that way for the most part. Prioritizing open space for these large , athletic frogs.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks awesome! What locale/color will you be putting in there? Also you should consider adding an alocasia or verrucosum!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Roscoe09 said:


> Looks awesome! What locale/color will you be putting in there? Also you should consider adding an alocasia or verrucosum!


Thanks! 

It will be "Huallaga Canyon" locale.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice! I have to get my hands on some Ameerga sometime soon. I have a few quarantine enclosures ready at all times, in case I fall in love with some frogs. I think there is something to be said for large-leafed plants in enclosures for large dendrobatids. It provides more vertical space while being pliable, so when they jump they don’t hit their heads. I think some larger philodendrons would make the space more usable for the frogs. However, as I mentioned, I have never kept Ameerga. The tank looks great 
-Oscar


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Based upon my expense with Ameerega bassleri and Ameerega pepperi, they are very likely to enjoy the shaded area on the left side under the cork and use it as their primary "hiding spot".


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update: tank and frogs!!!!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Beauties!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

The joys of leaf litter. This frog is hiding in plain sight but feels secure because it has leaf litter surrounding it including a leaf over its head.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I can't see you, you can't see me... I'm hiding...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the coloration on those guys. I’ve always like bright green and black for whatever reason. lol


----------

